# What is my subscription going up to



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

If I let it auto-renew in a couple of weeks for the year what will they charge me? Last year it was $13 per month for 11 months.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Call and ask.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I just called and they renewed my subscriptio for TWO radios for $130.98 total, that is with all taxes and fees. That is less than I was charged last year for one radio. It pays to call and negotiate.


----------



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

You know....maybe if Sirius/XM stopped negotiating and basically said, "This is the subscription rate, take it or leave it.", we'd all enjoy an overall lower rate. If the ship's gonna sink because listeners don't want to pay the full freight, then so be it; it was never meant to be. I just renewed online for 1 receiver, and internet service for $182.


----------

